# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  نوكيا تعلن عن الهاتف المحمول x2-05 بمواصفات متواضعه وسعر رخيص

## mohamed73

*نوكيا تعلن عن الهاتف المحمول X2-05 بمواصفات متواضعه وسعر رخيص*    أعلنت شركة نوكيا اليوم عن الهاتف المحمول  نوكيا X2-05 بنظام S40 الهاتف الجديد يأتي بمواصفات متواضعة وبسعر رخيص  لذوي الدخل المحدود يحمل الهاتف متصفح نوكيا الجديد والذي وصفته اغلبية  مواقع التقنية بأنه سريع جداً , كما ان الهاتف يأتي محمل بالعديد من  تطبيقات المواقع الإجتماعيه , هاتف موسيقي بوزن خفيف 87.8 جرام فقط  *مواصفات الهاتف X2-05 :*   ألوان نوكيا X2-05
أسود
أحمر
فضي
أبيض     الكاميرا
كاميرا خلفية VGS     الذاكرة
الذاكرة الداخلية 64 ميجابايت
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية MicroSD حتي 32 جيجابايت     البطارية
وقت التحدث يصمد حتي 7.4 ساعة
وقت الاستعداد يصمد حتي 643 ساعة
الاستماع للموسيقى حتي 20 ساعة     التوصيل
بلوثوت 2.1
موصل av 3.5 mm
راديو FM
USB 2.0 موصل micro USB     مواصفات أخرى
نظام التشغيل Symbian S40
Java
الوزن 87.8 جرام
حجم الشاشة 2.2 انش
الأبعاد 113 x 50 x 15 mm, 125.5 cc     الشبكات
GPRS/EGPRS multislot class 12
يدعم 2G
لا يدعم 3G
لايدعم وايرلس wi-fi      *صور Nokia X2-05*                           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

